# Grizzly G9901 Vertical Mill



## Jmccrack (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I did it!! Got my new Griz. G9901 the other day and just finished setting up the new Newall DP700 DRO on it. What a sweet machine. No chatter cuts straight. The DRO is great. Its a heavy machine as well 2400LBs. Castings look great finish is top notch. I have got to make some covers and a quick change for it but thats the fun part.))


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats!  Looks like a real nice machine!  I think we need pics, just to make sure you're not pulling our leg.  Oh - and - I'm still kinda new here, but is this one of those cases where a YOU SUCK is warranted?


----------



## Jmccrack (Feb 2, 2014)

I will send some with it working. But I am impressed. It was a bear to unload but we got it. I like the finish on the machine everything is ground and it runs like sewing machine.


----------



## Jmccrack (Feb 3, 2014)

Got my DRO mounted. Just have to route the cables and make some table guards tram the head and should be good to go. I can see I need to make a power draw bar as well. I am coming from a round column machine that was not quite so tall.


----------



## Pacer (Feb 3, 2014)

My goodness but that Grizz looks toooo much like my Enco!! Ive added about everything possible on it so dont know if you can tell under neath there, but they are very similar. One thing that stands out a good bit on mine, and yours too, is the box ways on the Y table, there are a lot of Bridgy clones out there and most of them has the V ways.

I immediately added a VFD to mine. For the power draw bar I used a HF impact wrench using info off the web. Mine came with the DRO and X power feed, I added the Y and Z power feeds. I also rigged the 'shower curtain' for a chip blocker and added the way covers. Also have one of those cheapo 'DRO's' on the quill.

Ive had it since '08 and it is a joy to use!! I think youll enjoy yours too...


----------



## Jmccrack (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Pacer
Your mill looks great. Can you post pics of your power draw bar and some close ups of the other goodies you have. I hate to reinvent the wheel I like some of the stuff you have done.


----------



## Pacer (Feb 4, 2014)

I will have to go and take some pics so give me a bit to take a few.

Meantime here are the 2 primary sources on making the draw bar. The first one is plans and has a cost of $15 and is sent in an email. The other is from Bob Warfields extensive coverage of making one for his RF-45 - I actually utilised more of his methods than the plans - neither one will make a direct fit on your mill. Well worth making!!!

enjoy, Bill

http://home.insightbb.com/~joevicar3/cheap_drawbar.htm

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCMillDrawbar.html


----------



## Pacer (Feb 4, 2014)

Heres a few--- I do like to "bling" up my machines. One of my buddies looked at it and said I had created one of the _transformers_


----------



## Jmccrack (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Bill

Thanks for the pics. Good stuff. I am starting now.


----------



## Arkie (Feb 5, 2014)

Pacer, is that the HF butterfly 3/8" impact?  $22 or so.

I would like to make something similar.


----------



## Pacer (Feb 5, 2014)

> HF butterfly 3/8" impact?  $22 or so.



Yep --but usually closer to $16-18 -- then there are those coupons!! And they are pretty dang good tools, that one has been on the mill for some 5 yrs, and the one in my tool box a bit more than that.


----------



## Jmccrack (Mar 9, 2014)

Pacer

Thanks for the info. I got mine done the other day and she workd like a charm. It is going to save me a lot of time Thks again)


----------

